# أخيرا هذا هو الدليل.. مهم جدا لمن يريد الخلاص



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

*من هو يسوع؟ 
ما الذي يجعله مختلفا عن باقي المعلمين الدينيين و الأنبياء و الفلاسفة؟

لو كانت هناك صفة واحدة تستطيع أن تصف يسوع فهي كلمة "فريد" 
رسالته كانت فريدة 
ما قاله عن نفسه كان فريدا 
معجزاته كانت فريده
تأثيره على العالم لم يضاهيه مثيل 

يسوع لم يكن شخصا عاديا و لا معلما عظيما و لا رابيا ولا نبيا 
بطريقة ما فإنه كان كل هؤلاء و لكن أكثر بكثير 
و بالمقارنة مع المعلمين العظام الذين جاءوا قبله أو بعده فإن يسوع لم يتكلم عن الحب و الله فحسب بل كان هو الحب و ابن الله. 

واحدة من الميزات الفريدة و الخارقة بخصوص يسوع هي أن حياته حققت المئات من النبوءات و الإشارات في الكتاب المقدس 
فقد أعطى الكثير من الأنبياء و العرافين كمّا كبيرا من التفاصيل عن ولادته و حياته و مماته قرونا عديدة قبل حدوثها بطريقة تجعل حصولها لأي شخص عادي أخر أمرا مستحيلا ! 


في الأسفار الأولى من الكتاب المقدس توجد هناك أكثر من 300 نبوءة تتحقق في "المسيح" أو "المخلص".

إن الإكتشافات الكبيرة لمئات من مخطوطات العهد القديم في القرن العشرين توضع بأن هذه النبوءات قد كتبت قرونا كثيرة قبيل ولادة يسوع المسيح.

و فيما يلي بعضها فقط : 

1. يولد من عذراء

في عام 750 قبل الميلاد , تنبأ النبي إشعيا بما يلي :
"السيد الرب نفسه يعطيكم هذه الآية: ها هي العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"
(إشعيا 7: 14) 

بعد سبعة قرون و نصف.. عذراء شابة في اسرائيل تدعى مريم, زارها الملاك جبرائيل و أعلن لها أنها ستحبل و تلد إبنا 
يخبرنا إنجيل لوقا أن مريم سألت الملاك: كيف يكون هذا و أنا ما عرفت رجلا!!

"فأجابها الملاك: الروح القدس يحل عليك، و قدرة العلي تظلّلك، لذلك فالقدوس الذي يولد منك يدعى ابن الله"
(لوقا 1: 35) 


2. مكان الولادة 

 700سنة قبل ولادة يسوع تنبأ النبي ميخا عن مسقط رأس المسيح المنتظر و أشار الى البلدة التي سيولد فيها 

"لكن يا بيت لحم أفراتة، صغرى مدن يهوذا، منك يخرج لي سيد على بني إسرائيل يكون منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل"
(ميخا 5: 2) 

مع أن مريم و يوسف عاشا في الناصرة شمال إسرائيل, فإنهما أجبرا على السفر إلى بيت لحم كي يشتركا في إحصاء السكان.. و كانت مريم على وشك أن تلد و في أثناء وجودهم في بيت لحم ولد يسوع.


3. الدخول الظافر لأورشليم 

تنبأ النبي زكريا في 450 قبل الميلاد بكلام موحى من الرب قائلا: 

"ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون واهتفي يا ابنة أورشليم، لأن هوذا ملكك مقبل إليك. هو عادل ظافر، ولكنه وديع راكب على أتان، على جحش ابن أتان"
( زكريا 9: 9) 

قبل صلبه بخمسة أيام, جاء يسوع إلى أورشليم و قال لإثنين من تلاميذه:
"ادخلا القرية المقابلة لكما، تجدا في الحال أتانا مربوطة ومعها جحش، فحلا رباطهما وأحضراهما إلي"

فذهب التلميذان، وفعلا ما أمرهما به يسوع، فأحضرا الأتان والجحش، ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما، فركب. وأخذ الجمع الكبير جدا يفرشون الطريق بثيابهم، وأخذ آخرون يقطعون أغصان الشجر ويفرشون بها الطريق. وكانت الجموع التي تقدمت يسوع والتي مشت خلفه تهتف قائلة: أوصنا لابن داود! مبارك الآتي باسم الرب! أوصنا في الأعالي"
( متى 21: 2-10) 


4.الخيانة 

في 487 قبل الميلاد كتب النبي زكريا 

"ثم قلت لهم: إن طاب لكم فأعطوني أجرتي، وإلا فاحتفظوا بها. فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين شاقلا من الفضة. فقال الرب لي: أعط هذا الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به إلى الفخاري. فأخذت الثلاثين قطعة من الفضة وألقيتها في بيت الرب إلى الفخاري" 


تخيّل خمسمائة سنة قبل أن يحدث الحدث, نبي الله زكريا , توقع السعر المظبوط الذي دفعوه إلى التلميذ الخائن يهوذا 

"عندئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر، وهو المدعو يهوذا الإسخريوطي، إلى رؤساء الكهنة، وقال: كم تعطونني لأسلمه إليكم؟ فوزنوا له ثلاثين قطعة من الفضة"
(متى 26: 14-15) 

"فلما رأى يهوذا مسلمه أن الحكم عليه قد صدر، ندم ورد الثلاثين قطعة من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ، وقال: قد أخطأت إذ سلمتكم دما بريئا. فأجابوه: ليس هذا شأننا نحن، بل هو شأنك أنت! فألقى قطع الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف، ثم ذهب وشنق نفسه. فأخذ رؤساء الكهنة قطع الفضة وقالوا: هذا المبلغ ثمن دم، فلا يحل لنا إلقاؤه في صندوق الهيكل"  
(متى 27: 3-6) 

الثلاثين قطعة من الفضة كانت بالضبط مثل ما جاء في سفر زكريا أعلاه


5. محاكمته

النبوءة كما تنبأ إشعيا 

 "ظلم وأذل، ولكنه لم يفتح فاه، بل كشاة سيق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها لم يفتح فاه. بالضيق والقضاء قبض عليه، وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه استؤصل من أرض الأحياء، وضرب من أجل إثم شعبي؟ جعلوا قبره مع الأشرار، ومع ثري عند موته. مع أنه لم يرتكب جورا، ولم يكن في فمه غش" 
(إشعيا 53: 7-9) 

التحقيق

 "وقد جرت العادة عندكم أن أطلق لكم أحد السجناء في عيد الفصح. فهل تريدون أن أطلق لكم ملك اليهود؟فصرخوا جميعا قائلين: لا تطلق هذا، بل باراباس. وكان باراباس لصا"
(يوحنا 18: 39-40) 

"وخرج بيلاطس مرة أخرى إلى الجمهور وقال لهم: سأخرجه إليكم لتروا أني لا أجد فيه ذنبا. فخرج يسوع وعليه إكليل الشوك ورداء الأرجوان. فقال لهم بيلاطس: ها هو الإنسان. فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والحرس صرخوا:اصلبه! اصلبه! فقال لهم بيلاطس: بل خذوه أنتم واصلبوه، فإني لا أجد فيه ذنبا" 
(يوحنا 19: 5-6) 


6. الصلب

النبوءة البارزة عن الصلب هي نبوءة الملك داؤد حول المسيح المنتظر في سنة 1000 قبل الميلاد , أعطى الملك داؤد في مزموره تفاصيل الموت القاسي و الالام التي لم يعانيها هو شخصيا 

"صارت قوتي كالماء، وانحلت عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع، وذاب في داخلي. جفت نضارتي كقطعة الفخار، والتصق لساني بحنكي. إلى تراب الأرض تضعني. أحاط بي الأدنياء. جماعة من الأشرار طوقتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي صرت لهزالي أحصي عظامي، وهم يراقبونني ويحدقون في.يتقاسمون ثيابي فيما بينهم، وعلى لباسي يلقون قرعة " 
(مزمور 22: 14-18) 

الملك داؤد مات موتا طبيعيا .. لهذا نعرف بأنه ما كان يتكلم عن نفسه .. النبي داؤد تنبأ بدقة عن ظروف الموت القاسي للمسيح المنظر , المسيح الذي سيأتي

بالتفصيل حدث كل ما تنبأ به الملك داؤد عن عملية الصلب كالتالي:

"صارت قوتي كالماء، وانحلت عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع، وذاب في داخلي"
العهد الجديد يخبرنا أنه بعد موت السيد المسيح عندما كان ما يزال معلقا على الصليب ثقب أحد الجنود جنبه بحربة فخرج منه دم و ماء.

أنظر (يوحنا 19: 34) "وإنما طعنه أحد الجنود بحربة في جنبه، فخرج في الحال دم وماء"

"وانحلت عظامي" 
و هنا وصف دقيق للموت على الصليب حيث أن وزن الجسم يتسبب في خلع المفاصل و تفككها 

"أحاط بي الأدنياء. جماعة من الأشرار طوقتني"
يخبرنا العهد الجديد بأن أعداء يسوع من الفريسيين و اهل الشريعة اجتمعوا حوله بينما هو مسمّر على الصليب و راحوا يشتمون به.

أنظر (متى 27: 39-44 ) "وكان المارة يشتمونه، وهم يهزون رؤوسهم ويقولون: ياهادم الهيكل بانيه في ثلاثة أيام، خلص نفسك! إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب! وسخر منه أيضا رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ، قائلين: خلص غيره؛ أما نفسه فلا يقدر أن يخلص! أهو ملك إسرائيل؟ فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به! توكل على الله، فليخلصه الآن إن كان يريده! فهو قد قال: أنا ابن الله!و كان اللصان المصلوبان معه يسخران منه بمثل هذا الكلام"

"ثقبوا يدي ورجلي" 
إنها الفقرة الأكثر دهشة في هذه النبوءة.. إن الحكم بالصلب لم يزاوله اليهود أيام النبي داؤد و هكذا يموت المسيح بعد 10 قرون من هذه النبوءة و نفذ حكمه على يد إمبراطورية لم توجد حتى في أيام النبي داؤد - الإمبراطورية الرومانية- و التي كانت من أحكامها الرئيسة بإعدام المجرمين حكم الصلب.

"يتقاسمون ثيابي فيما بينهم، وعلى لباسي يلقون قرعة "
في العهد الجديد نجد هذه النبوءة تتحقق نصا في ( يوحنا 19 : 23-24) 

"ولما صلب الجنود يسوع أخذوا ثيابه وقسموها إلى أربعة أقسام، فأخذ كل جندي قسما. وأخذوا القميص أيضا، وكان منسوجا كله من قطعة واحدة، بغير خياطة. فقال الجنود بعضهم لبعض: لا داعي لتمزيقه، بل لنقترع عليه فنرى من يكسبه! وقد حدث ذلك ليتم ما جاء في الكتاب: اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم، وعلى قميصي اقترعوا. وهذا هو ما فعله الجنود" 


7. دفنه 

النبوءة كما ذكرها إشعيا

"جعلوا قبره مع الأشرار، ومع ثري عند موته. مع أنه لم يرتكب جورا، ولم يكن في فمه غش"
 (إشعيا 53: 9) 

و تحققت في متى 

"وصلبوا معه لصين، واحدا عن اليمين، وواحدا عن اليسار" 
( متى 27: 38) 

"ولما حل المساء، جاء رجل غني من بلدة الرامة، اسمه يوسف، وكان أيضا تلميذا ليسوع. فتقدم إلى بيلاطس يطلب جثمان يسوع. فأمر بيلاطس أن يعطى له فأخذ يوسف الجثمان، وكفنه بكتان نقي، ودفنه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد حفره في الصخر؛ ودحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر، ثم ذهب"
(متى 27: 57-60)


8. قيامته

النبوءة في (مزمور 16: 10 )

"لأنك لن تترك نفسي في هوة الأموات ولن تدع وحيدك القدوس ينال منه الفساد"

التحقيق

"لأنك لن تترك نفسي في هوة الأموات، ولن تدع وحيدك القدوس يرى فسادا، هديتني سبل الحياة، وستملأني سرورا برؤية وجهك! أيها الإخوة، دعوني أقول لكم صراحة إن أبانا داود مات ودفن، وقبره مازال عندنا حتى اليوم. لأن داود كان نبيا، وعارفا أن الله أقسم له يمينا بأن يجيء المسيح من نسله ويجلس على عرشه، فقد تكلم عن قيامة المسيح كما رآها مسبقا، فقال إن نفسه لم تترك في هوة الأموات، ولم ينل من جسده الفساد" 
(أعمال الرسل 2: 27-31) 

"فتملكهن الخوف ونكسن وجوههن إلى الأرض. عندئذ قال لهن الرجلان: لماذا تبحثن عن الحي بين الأموات؟ إنه ليس هنا، ولكنه قد قام! اذكرن ما كلمكم به إذ كان بعد في الجليل" 
(لوقا 24: 5-6 )


9. دمار أورشليم بعد صلبه

في (دانيال 9: 26) "وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعا يقتل المسيح، ولكن ليس من أجل نفسه، ويدمر شعب رئيس آت المدينة والقدس، وتقبل آخرتها كطوفان، وتستمر الحرب حتى النهاية، ويعم الخراب المقضي به"

طبقا لهذه النبوءة فبعد موت المسيح المنتظر ستحطم المدينة و يدمر الهيكل .. نعم و حدث هذا بعد 40 سنة فقط !!

تحقيق النبوءة

يسوع صلب نحو سنة 30 بعد الميلاد "ليس لأنه كان مجرما" بل صلب لأجل خطايا العالم .. هل تعرف ماذا حصل لأورشليم و الهيكل ؟؟
في سنة 70 بعد الميلاد دخلت جحافل الجيوش الرومانية بقيادة القائد تيتوس إلى أورشليم و أحرقت المدينة و حطمت كل شيء حتى الهيكل و الذي لم يبق به حجر على حجر ! 

يسوع نفسه تنبأ عن هذه الأحداث في مجموعة من النصوص الإنجيلية المفصلة بشكل مدهش و توقع فيها ما سيحدث للقدس و الهيكل ! 

( متى 24: 1-2) "ثم خرج يسوع من الهيكل، ولما غادره تقدم إليه تلاميذه، ولفتوا نظره إلى مباني الهيكل. فقال لهم: أما ترون هذه المباني كلها؟ الحق أقول لكم: لن يترك هنا حجر فوق حجر إلا ويهدم" 

(لوقا 19: 42-44) "قائلا: ليتك أنت أيضا، في يومك هذا، عرفت ما فيه سلامك! ولكن ذلك محجوب الآن عن عينيك. فستأتي عليك أيام يحاصرك فيها أعداؤك بالمتاريس، ويطبقون عليك، ويشددون عليك الحصار من كل جهة، ويهدمونك على أبنائك الذين فيك، فلا يتركون فيك حجرا فوق حجر: لأنك لم تعرفي وقت افتقاد الله لك"

(لوقا 21: 20-24) "وعندما ترون أورشليم محاصرة بالجيوش، فاعلموا أن خرابها قد اقترب. عندئذ، ليهرب الذين في منطقة اليهودية إلى الجبال، وليرحل من المدينة من هم فيها، ولا يدخلها من هم في الأرياف: فإن هذه الأيام أيام انتقام يتم فيها كل ما قد كتب. ولكن الويل للحبالى والمرضعات في تلك الأيام، لأن ضيقة عظيمة سوف تقع على الأرض وغضبا شديدا سينزل بهذا الشعب، فيسقطون بحد السيف ويساقون أسرى إلى جميع الأمم، وتبقى أورشليم تدوسها الأمم إلى أن تكتمل أزمنة الأمم"

10. إغلاق البوابة الشرقية بعد مجيئه 

النبوءة في (حزقيال 44: 1-2) في 572 قبل الميلاد

"ثم أرجعني إلى باب الهيكل الخارجي المواجه للشرق وكان آنئد مغلقا، وقال لي: سيظل هذا الباب موصدا لا يفتح ولا يدخل منه إنسان، لأن الرب إله إسرائيل قد اجتاز منه. لذلك يظل موصدا " 

تحقيق النبوءة في (متى 21: 9-12) عندما دخل يسوع( الرب, إله إسرائيل) ظافرا على ظهر جحش, فإنه كان قادما من جبل الزيتون ليدخل أورشليم من بوابتها الشرقية و هي البوابة التي تؤدي إلى محكمة الهيكل كما هو مذكور هنا " البوابة الخارجية للهيكل و التي تواجه الشرق" 

في 70 ميلادية تم تدمير أورشليم تدميرا شديدا و بقيت أطلالا لقرون عديدة بعد ذلك. و لكن في 542 ,قام السلطان المسلم سليمان ببناء أسوار المدينة و لأن اليهود , و الذين كانوا قد رفضوا يسوع كانوا مؤمنين بأن المسيح سوف يأتي و سيدخل ظافرا إلى أورشليم فقد قام سليمان هذا بسد البوابة الشرقية تماما ليتجنب تمردا من اليهود بسبب فكرتهم عن المسيح المنتظر , محققا بلا وعي منه النبوءة القديمة لحزقيال "سوف تغلق البوابة الشرقية لأن الرب إله إسرائيل كان قد دخل منها " و ما زالت هذه البوابة مغلقة إلى يومنا هذا 


القبول الفكري و العقلي وحده لهذه الحقائق غير كاف
و لأجل أن تعرف بأن يسوع هو بالضبط ما أدعى عن نفسه ,فيجب عليك أن تختبر ذلك شخصيا 
أطلب منه المجيء إلى قلبك و يغفر لك كل ما عملت من خطايا و يملأ حياتك بحبه و سلامه و هو سيفعل!! 
 أنت فقط إسمح له بالدخول إلى قلبك

 و صلِّ هذه الصلاة: 
" أيها الرب يسوع المسيح , إني أحتاج حبك ليطهر قلبي.. ليخلصني من خطاياي.. أحتاج إلى نورك ليشرق في ظلمة حياتي.. أحتاج سلامك ليملأ و يشبع قلبي.. أفتح لك قلبي الأن و أرجوك تعال إلى حياتي و أعطني هديتك و هي الحياة الأبدية... أمين 

​*


----------



## مسلم ولكن (28 أغسطس 2010)

*راااااااااااائع اختي الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك تقبلي مروري*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (28 أغسطس 2010)

*" أيها الرب يسوع المسيح , إني أحتاج حبك ليطهر قلبي.. ليخلصني من خطاياي.. أحتاج إلى نورك ليشرق في ظلمة حياتي.. أحتاج سلامك ليملأ و يشبع قلبي.. أفتح لك قلبي الأن و أرجوك تعال إلى حياتي و أعطني هديتك و هي الحياة الأبدية... أمين* ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع اكتر  من رائع اختي
ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2010)

بجد بجد بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى الغالية 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا لروعه الموضوع الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

مسلم ولكن قال:


> *راااااااااااائع اختي الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعبك تقبلي مروري*​



*اشكرك لمرورك اخي الكريم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح يكون معك †​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

the dragon christian قال:


> *رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا*​





the dragon christian قال:


> *" أيها الرب يسوع المسيح , إني أحتاج حبك ليطهر قلبي.. ليخلصني من خطاياي.. أحتاج إلى نورك ليشرق في ظلمة حياتي.. أحتاج سلامك ليملأ و يشبع قلبي.. أفتح لك قلبي الأن و أرجوك تعال إلى حياتي و أعطني هديتك و هي الحياة الأبدية... أمين* ​



*أشكرك لمرورك العطر  
ربنا يبارك حياتك †​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موضوع اكتر  من رائع اختي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​*


*
شكرا يا قمر على المرور 

سلام المسيح يحميكي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بجد بجد بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى الغالية
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



*أشكرك جدا على المشاركة 
نورت الموضوع  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا لروعه الموضوع الرب يباركك​*


*
اخي النهيسى شكرا لك 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (28 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكرك اختى لانك ارسلتى الموضوع على ملفى الشخصى*
*اشكرك لتعبك ولكن لى استفسار هل النبى زكريا كان قبل*
*المسيح 450 سنة كماذكرتى عندكم او كانت السيدة مريم*
*فى كفالتة وكانت تحمل بالمسيح عند خالتها زوجة النبى*
*زكريا انا فقط استفسر لانى اريد ان اعرف منكى هذا فى*
*كتابك انتى وشكرا اختى العزيزة*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *اشكرك اختى لانك ارسلتى الموضوع على ملفى الشخصى*
> *اشكرك لتعبك ولكن لى استفسار هل النبى زكريا كان قبل*
> *المسيح 450 سنة كماذكرتى عندكم او كانت السيدة مريم*
> *فى كفالتة وكانت تحمل بالمسيح عند خالتها زوجة النبى*
> ...



*اهلا بمرورك اخي أدهم 

زكريا كاتب سفر زكريا هو زكريا ابن بَرَخِيَّا بن عِدُّوَ و هو من أنبياء العهد القديم
و يتشابه إسمه مع إسم زكريا الكاهن أبو يوحنا المعمدان فقط ، وقد عاصر داريوس الملك في حوالي سنة 250 قبل الميلاد و تنبأ بقدوم مملكة السيد المسيح في رؤياه بالإضافة الى نبوءات أخرى واضحة عن المسيح مثل دخوله أورشليم  وتسليمه بثلاثين من الفضة  وجراحاته وطعنه وكونه الراعي المتألم 
هو ليس نفس الشخص .. فقط تشابه أسماء 
​*


----------



## المحب للرب (28 أغسطس 2010)

رغم كل هذه النبواءت التي في العهد القديم لا نري اليهود الذين يعتبرونه كتابهم لا يومنون بالمسيح فلماذا هذا يا تري؟


----------



## minatosaaziz (28 أغسطس 2010)

موضووووووووع روعة يا ريد روز ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك .وشكرا انك حطيتلي رسالة في صفحتي .


> رغم كل هذه النبواءت التي في العهد القديم لا نري اليهود الذين يعتبرونه كتابهم لا يومنون بالمسيح فلماذا هذا يا تري؟


اولا طالما القلب لا يريد ان ينفتح لن ينفتح . وهم يحاولون تكذيب النبوات واظهارها مفبركة مثلما يفعل بعض المسلمون الآن . ولكن العلم الحقيقي والبحث الجاد يوضح صدق النبوات ودقتها وطبعا هم لا يريدون ان يطلعوا على ذلك لانهم يحبون الظلام ولا يريدون التخلص منه والاكيد انهم يحاولون تبرير كل شئ بسبب ، ويلفون ويدورو حول شخصية المسيح وحول النبوات هذه لكي تبدو غير صالحة للمسيح .
وممكن تسمحيلي يا ريد روز احط الرابط ده لباقي النبوات :

http://www.baytallah.com/McDowell/book/8.html


----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووورة يا وردتي الحمراء

اتحتي لنا قراءة هذا الموضوع القيم

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مشكوووووووورة يا وردتي الحمراء
> 
> اتحتي لنا قراءة هذا الموضوع القيم
> 
> الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعمالك


*
شكرااااااا لمرورك الطيب يا كليمو  
ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> رغم كل هذه النبواءت التي في العهد القديم لا نري اليهود الذين يعتبرونه كتابهم لا يومنون بالمسيح فلماذا هذا يا تري؟



*و هل تعتبر هذا سؤالا ذكيا !! 
الاجابة بسيطة جدا لان هناك أناس أغلقت عقولها و قلوبها عن معرفة الحق و الخلاص لمجرد المكابرة و التكبر و عدم التنازل عن الخطأ !! 

فاليهود تماما مثلكم انتم المسلمون 
اليهود بين ايديهم اكثر من 300 نبوءة عن المسيح المنتظر .. و ها هو أتى اليهم و صعد الى السماء و لم يؤمنوا به !! ( بغض النظر عن بعض الافراد الذي أمنوا به بالفعل و تبعوه ) 

و انتم مثلهم !! لديكم براهين و أدلة على صحة المسيحية و على خطأ الاسلام و لو تتصفح الاسلاميات قليلا و بعقل متفتح لعرفت معنى كلامي 

سلام و نعمة لك اخي ...

الموضوع هنا ليس للنقاش و الجدل ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> موضووووووووع روعة يا ريد روز ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك .وشكرا انك حطيتلي رسالة في صفحتي .
> 
> اولا طالما القلب لا يريد ان ينفتح لن ينفتح . وهم يحاولون تكذيب النبوات واظهارها مفبركة مثلما يفعل بعض المسلمون الآن . ولكن العلم الحقيقي والبحث الجاد يوضح صدق النبوات ودقتها وطبعا هم لا يريدون ان يطلعوا على ذلك لانهم يحبون الظلام ولا يريدون التخلص منه والاكيد انهم يحاولون تبرير كل شئ بسبب ، ويلفون ويدورو حول شخصية المسيح وحول النبوات هذه لكي تبدو غير صالحة للمسيح .
> وممكن تسمحيلي يا ريد روز احط الرابط ده لباقي النبوات :
> ...


*
شكرا يا مينا 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك و إضافتك 
ربنا يباركك 

سلام المسيح معك †​*


----------



## المحب للرب (28 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *و هل تعتبر هذا سؤالا ذكيا !!
> الاجابة بسيطة جدا لان هناك أناس أغلقت عقولها و قلوبها عن معرفة الحق و الخلاص لمجرد المكابرة و التكبر و عدم التنازل عن الخطأ !!
> 
> فاليهود تماما مثلكم انتم المسلمون
> ...



مش عارف اذا كنت هصدقيني ولا لا
بس السوال دار في ذهني 
رغم كل هذه النبوات التي ذكرتيها الا ان اليهود لا يومنوا بالمسيح 
اكيد في اسباب وفي تفسير لهم تاني
لان من غير المعقول ان اليهود ان يكونوا عارفين ان النبوات تخص المسيح ولا يومنوا بها

وعلي العموم انا لا اريد الجدل ولا النقاش وانما اطرح سوال دار في ذهني

ولا الزم احد بان يجيب عليه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
يستحق اجمل تقييم
مرسي ليكي
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك يا قمر​


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
> يستحق اجمل تقييم
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك يا قمر​



*شكرا لمرورك الطيب يا قمر  
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 أغسطس 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> مش عارف اذا كنت هصدقيني ولا لا
> بس السوال دار في ذهني
> رغم كل هذه النبوات التي ذكرتيها الا ان اليهود لا يومنوا بالمسيح
> اكيد في اسباب وفي تفسير لهم تاني
> ...


*
لان اليهود انتظروا المسيح الذي سيخلصهم من احتلال الرومان و لكن المسيح لم يأتي ليعلن الحرب انما أتى ليعلم الناس التعاليم الصالحة.. لهذا رفضوه مع انهم يؤمنون ان الذي سيأتي سيكون هو ابن الله 

فالمسيح ردا عليهم قال : " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم" 
و هذا دليل على انهم كانوا بانتظار المسيح الملك الذي سيؤيدهم بالسيطرة على العالم و لكن المسيح كان يدعو الى الاعمال الصالحة و الايمان الصالح لدخول مملكته السماوية ليس المملكة الارضية
و تستطيع قراءة الموضوع التالي

لماذا لم يقبل اليهود المسيح؟ 
​*


----------



## Alcrusader (30 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع رائع جداً يا روز!!! 
الرب يباركك نحنا فعلاً محتاجين مواضيع مثل هذه يجمع فيها كل النبؤات عن المسيح ال-300 وتوضع في موضوع واحد ويثبت.
أعرف هذا ليس سهل أبداً ويحتاج إلى وقت طويل وبحث في الإنجيل ولكن ..

سلام المسيح مع الجميع.*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداً يا روز!!!
> الرب يباركك نحنا فعلاً محتاجين مواضيع مثل هذه يجمع فيها كل النبؤات عن المسيح ال-300 وتوضع في موضوع واحد ويثبت.
> أعرف هذا ليس سهل أبداً ويحتاج إلى وقت طويل وبحث في الإنجيل ولكن ..
> 
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع.*



*شكرا لمرورك اخي الحبيب 
و يا ريت كنت اتمنى ان يوجد مثل هكذا موضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2010)

*يعنى اغيب كام يوم ارجع الاقيكى عاملة موضوع جامد كدة مش تستنينى ههههه
فعلا روز المسيح ليس مثيل لانة ببساطة الالة المتجسد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (30 أغسطس 2010)

lموضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *يعنى اغيب كام يوم ارجع الاقيكى عاملة موضوع جامد كدة مش تستنينى ههههه
> فعلا روز المسيح ليس مثيل لانة ببساطة الالة المتجسد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*



*شاكرة جدااااا لمرورك اخي الحبيب جرجس 
دايما منور مواضيعي  

ربنا يبارك حياتك †​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 أغسطس 2010)

فرايم حبيب قال:


> lموضوع اكثر من رائع شكرا



*شكراااااا اخي فرايم 
ربنا يحميك †​*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع
شكرا جزيلاً*


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2010)

john bird قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> شكرا جزيلاً*



*شكرااااا لمرورك يا حنا 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## joseph7 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك*


----------



## Rosetta (11 سبتمبر 2010)

joseph7 قال:


> *ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك*



*شكرااا لمرورك جوزيف
سلام المسيح​*


----------

